# Tillie's 1st PLAYDATE!!



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

After juggling with schedules all weekend we were finally able to get together with the havanese we met on Saturday!!
Tillie and WhizBo had a fantastic time and I had a heck of a time getting any good pictures, but I KNEW I had to take pics for all of you to enjoy!!!
They got along wonderfully, niether was overly dominate or shy and as we were leaving sweet Whizbo was trying to get in the van with us! LOL
And I can finally see that Yes, Tillie is a wee little one tipping the scales at barely 9lbs Whizbo had several lbs on her, but they had such an amazing time together!! I can't wait to get them together again!

And now without further ado ... pictures of TILLIE'S 1st HAVANESE PLAYDATE!!


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Adorable! I love Tillie.

She looks like she is having a great time.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh what fun!They look really good together,and Tillies coat is looking good. Whizbo is a sturdy lad!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww That is awesome. Love them. I want a friend for Ache too.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Cute little friends!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, how cute! They really do love their Hav friends!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That is so awesome I'm Happy Tillie has a new Havanese friend. Find out who the breeder is I might know them.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So happy for you that it went well and that they liked each other! Doesn't it just make your heart feel good when you see your little fur kids having such a good time? Little WhizBo does look like a sturdy lad!!  Hope you are able to arrange many more fun play dates!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks girls!!
Tillie's coat is finally growing and getting shaggy!! AND the new diet + the coconut oil has her fur shimmering and glowing already!

They had a great time and we didn't want to go home, but it was after 8pm! LOL We didn't get over there till 7pm though... it's like a dating relationship... how long do I have to wait before we can call and arrange another date!! ? LOL

Suzi, I did ask the breeders name, she didn't know the "kennel" name, but told me the people's name, too bad I forgot! LOL I'll try harder to remember next time!!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like Tillie really enjoyed her playdate. It is so fun seeing Havs together.

Tillie's coat is so shiny. How much coconut oil do you give her?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Debbie! yes, they DID 'hav' a ton of FUN!!!
The vet said to give her 1/2 tsp a day, it's extra-virgin and organic... YUMMY stuff! LOL


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> Thanks girls!!
> Tillie's coat is finally growing and getting shaggy!! AND the new diet + the coconut oil has her fur shimmering and glowing already!
> 
> They had a great time and we didn't want to go home, but it was after 8pm! LOL We didn't get over there till 7pm though... it's like a dating relationship... how long do I have to wait before we can call and arrange another date!! ? LOL
> ...


 Does Barbara and Charlie ring a bell? I'm going their tomorrow for a lesson.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

hmmmmm, not really... she said the pup was advertised in the newspaper and was 5 months old when she got him ...?


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Two- even more fun that one.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What fun! I'm glad Tillie has a new Havanese friend. We had to get McGee for Abby to have one.....lol


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks me too!! (happy Tillie has a friend!) We are hoping to get together again sometime this week!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Wooo-hoooooo, Whizbo is on his way over for the Havs first OUTSIDE playdate!!
I will try my best to get some good pictures!!!
yippie!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute pictures and it is a bit unfair (only a bit) that we demand pictures, we know it is much more fun to get lost in their play. You did great your first time.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, totally not unfair! I love having people who are INTERESTED in so many pictures! 

So, here are a few from today's playdate! Whizbo is quite a bit "lower energy" than Tillie and poops out quicker, but they had a good time! It is getting quite hot here, so that probably zapped thier energy quicker too!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Such fun!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Here are a couple more pictures!

LOL, the picture of the 2 of them in the hallway makes Tillie look quiet pitiful and tiny... ha ha... they had just come in from the sprinklers and Tillie looks like a drowned rat!! Whizbo has such a nice, thick coat and tail compared to Tillie!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks like the sprinkler was going bet they had fun in the sun!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

More pictures, way to go!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I love sharing pictures! glad you all are interested! LOL
yes, the sprinklers were going, and Tillie was the one who got soaked! she just loves life so much! such a joyful girl!!
And in the last picture you can actually see Tillie's deer antler in the background on the carpet!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Loved the happy fun pics.Dear Tillie little Miss Sprinkler!


----------

